# Old Hickory Fireplace Insert



## seadad9903 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi, I just bought a house and it has an insert in the fireplace. I have searched on the interwebs and have found nothing about it.

It looks like the double door model in the picture below. Has "Old Hickory" and "High Point Stove Works" on a label plate above the doors.

My questions are what do I need to look at before I fire it up? How does it work? How do the blowers play into it, and where can I get parts?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## KaptJaq (Jan 1, 2013)

The newspaper ad is about the right time-frame. That stove type was around mid 70s to mid 80s. It is probably a "slammer" install. That means that the damper is removed or locked open in the fireplace and the unit is slid into place. The edge of the unit is sealed to the face of the fireplace to force all air through the firebox, out the top of the unit, and into the flue. Most people around here do not like slammer installs. If used correctly they are reasonably safe but there have been enough problems with them that most areas will not allow new installations. Some insurance companies frown on them also. If I had the money (I know you just bought a house, money is scarce) I would replace it with a modern stove.

That said, if it is in good shape it can still be used. Some people have modified them to be direct connect or fully lined flue installs to make them safer. First step would be to have a certified chimney sweep check out the flue and installation. Move forward based on his comments. If you have questions, ask here.

Parts are probably not available. Some stove shops can fabricate or find substitutes but it gets costly.

The fans circulate room air around the firebox to heat it and return it to the room. If they are shot you can usually find replacement on the internet.

Good luck with the new house and your future stove experience...

KaptJaq


----------



## seadad9903 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I'll have a chimney sweep check it out


----------



## Highwinder3 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi,sounds like the kind of wood stove that I have been looking for. If for some reason you may want to get rid of it I  may be Interested in buying it if so you can email me at ramdysoysrs@nellsouth.net


----------



## Dheart (Mar 13, 2014)

seadad9903 said:


> Hi, I just bought a house and it has an insert in the fireplace. I have searched on the interwebs and have found nothing about it.
> 
> It looks like the double door model in the picture below. Has "Old Hickory" and "High Point Stove Works" on a label plate above the doors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dheart (Mar 14, 2014)

I was co-owner of High Point Stove and Metal Fabricators (previously High Point Stove Works), which was located in the area of High Point, N.C. My husband, Charles, designed and custom-made these wood stoves. Unfortunately, he passed away last week on March 7, 2014. Our hearts are crushed. My son is now looking for an Old Hickory Wood Stove. If you know of anyone who may be willing to part with theirs at a fair price, it would mean the world to him. Contact me at heartwritten@gmail.com. 

Thank you so much!


----------

